

Apple Says Google Now Not Submitted To The App Store - ankneo
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/21/apple-says-google-now-not-submitted-to-the-app-store-seems-eric-was-talking-schmidt/

======
skc
You know, the conspiracy theorist in me thinks it's possible that Schmidt
wanted to force Apple's hand. Now Apple have no choice but to approve the app
despite the fact that it probably does replicate some functionality already
built into iOS through Siri.

~~~
saddino
How does Apple responding that it has not been submitted _force_ them to
approve it???

~~~
skc
Because Schmidts words end up looking prophetic if they don't approve it.

------
buster
The Google Now app on Android is probably one of the best crafted, smoothest
experiences i have seen, no comparison to the crappy facebook app. So, let's
hope it will have a similar quality on iOS! :)

~~~
ajross
Are you sure you aren't talking about the Google+ app, which is a better
comparison to Facebook (and about which I agree: it's just fantastically
great).

Google Now is, actually, one of the core Android features about which I care
the least. On my CM10.1 Galaxy Nexus, it's really quite slow (3-4 seconds to
do anything when I try to click on the search bar or swipe it up from the
bottom of the screen). The default cards are at best only mildly useful,
though sometimes impressive: it will tell me driving times to places that I
just searched for, it will tell me the weather, it will warn me about notable
traffic on the way home. Amusingly it just alerted me to the fact that Adria
Richards had been fired by SendGrid.

Basically: it occasionally _impresses_ me, but doesn't actually help me all
that much. It just doesn't enter my radar most of the time. Even as a search
interface it's too slow to be my primary gateway: I'll preferentially pull up
chrome and type the search into the URL bar there.

~~~
tuxracer
Having tried it on both the Galaxy Nexus and Nexus 4 I can say it's incredibly
faster on the Nexus 4 (stock ROM).

~~~
ajross
The N4 is just a much faster machine, so sure. So to some extent we're just
rehashing the "upgrade cycle" arguments of 15 years ago. Google may want to
assume the capabilities of a 2G Snapdragon S4 board, but the 1G OMAP4 in my
pocket isn't going anywhere until my contract expires...

------
gkoberger
Either way, all signs point to Google Now showing up in the app store soon.
Google (via Eric Schmidt's evidently mistaken comments) wouldn't say this if
it wasn't at least ready to go, and Apple probably wouldn't comment now if
they weren't going to let it in.

------
rthomas6
How does releasing an iOS version of Google Now benefit Google?

Edit: Don't downvote me, I really want to know. It seems to me that Apple is
Google's main competitor in the smartphone business. Why would Google give
Google Now away to Apple, when it's currently something that give Android an
edge over iOS?

~~~
27182818284
Google makes money from each search. My numbers are probably dated, but at one
point it was something like 13 cents a search on the average. Glancing at
their 2011 revenue and making a naive approximation by dividing by the number
of searches gives about 2 cents per search. Therefore, more people using
Google search means more revenue. Also the experience might create a different
route to revenue for them. Suppose you start to like Google Maps then Google
Now, then maybe Google+, then maybe your next device is a Nexus rather than an
iPad.

------
schiang
keeping it a secret until its actually released?

------
yanw
But Eric Schmidt did not say that the app was submitted:

 _“You’ll need to discuss that with Apple” (at around 17:50). “Apple has a
policy of approving or disapproving apps that are submitted into its store,
and some of them they approve and some of them they don’t,”_

(via [http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/21/googles-eric-schmidt-
says-t...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/21/googles-eric-schmidt-says-the-
ball-is-in-apples-court-for-google-now-on-iphone-and-ipad/))

~~~
eridius
It's really easy to read that comment as meaning "we've submitted it, ball's
in Apple's court". And I'm sure Schmidt knew that when he said it.

~~~
yanw
It's much too vague and subtle to warrant an official statement in my opinion.

~~~
eridius
If Apple hadn't said anything, in a few weeks we'd see people complaining
about evil Apple holding back their precious Google product.

